#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρέωση δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων στο Ε9

## Anna_R

Καλημέρα, 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ρωτήσω αν είναι υποχρεωτική η υποβολή του Ε9 για το οικ. έτος 2013, 
για τη μεταβολή τετραγωνικών μέτρων η οποία προέκυψε από δήλωση ημιυπαίθριου χώρου με τον ν.3843/10 και έχει περατωθεί η διαδικασία το 2012, 
εφόσον δεν έχει επέλθει άλλη μεταβολή πέραν αυτής.

Έχω διαβάσει στον νόμο ότι η υποχρέωση προκύπτει την επόμενη χρονιά της ολοκλήρωσης της διαδικασίας και πληρωμής προστίμου, αλλά "κυκλοφορεί" μια είδηση ότι αν δεν έχει γίνει άλλη μεταβολή δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό.

----------


## accounter

*Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνει Ε9 με το νόμο 3842/10

Τι μπορούν να κάνουν όσοι δεν πρόλαβαν την προθεσμία για το έντυπο Ε9* *Έληξε στις 14 Οκτωβρίου η προθεσμία ηλεκτρονικής υποβολής του Ε9 του 2013 για την επικαιροποίηση ή για οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση των στοιχείων των αγροτεμαχίων και των λοιπών εκτάσεων γης εκτός σχεδίων πόλεων ή οικισμών που κατέχουν οι φορολογούμενοι. Ωστόσο, όσοι φορολογούμενοι δεν προλάβαν θα έχουν μία ακόμη ευκαιρία να το πράξουν  χωρίς να υποχρεωθούν να πληρώσουν πρόστιμα.*


Η δυνατότητα αυτή θα τούς παρασχεθεί για χρονικό διάστημα τεσσάρων μηνών μετά την έκδοση των εκκαθαριστικών σημειωμάτων του Φόρου Ακίνητης Περιουσίας του 2013, πιθανότατα την περίοδο Νοεμβρίου 2013-Φεβρουαρίου 2014. Ουσιαστικά, οι φορολογούμενοι, οι οποίοι δεν πρόλαβαν να υποβάλουν το Ε9 εμπρόθεσμα, για να επικαιροποιήσουν ή να τροποποιήσουν στοιχεία των εκτάσεων γης εκτός σχεδίου που κατέχουν θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση της διαδικασίας διόρθωσης των στοιχείων των ακινήτων, η οποία προβλέπεται με βάση μια υπουργική απόφαση που εκδόθηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 2012 και τροποποιήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 2013.

----------

